# New Tool Gloat!



## Blind_Squirrel (Mar 4, 2007)

Who can tell me what this goes to?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 4, 2007)

Give a clue. Is it a lathe thing? Show back end.
A vacuum adapter for the back of the headstock when setting up a vacuum chuck, mebbe?


----------



## Dario (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree with Frank...more clue. []

Whatever it is...congrats!


----------



## NavyDiver (Mar 4, 2007)

I KNOW! I KNOW! I KNOW! (Of course I was there when he bought it [] [])


----------



## tipusnr (Mar 4, 2007)

Is it an adapter for a 3-jaw chuck?


----------



## Malainse (Mar 4, 2007)

Espresso machine, Snow Cone maker......[)]


----------



## woodwish (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, you have one of those new fancy steel paperweights!! []


----------



## pssherman (Mar 4, 2007)

Piece of scrap metal?[]

No wait. A piece of scrap metal that has been <b>turned</b> on a lathe.[)]

Paul in AR


----------



## beamer (Mar 4, 2007)

I thin Malainse has been closest yet ...

But that's because I haven't guessed ....

It's ... 




It's a .....









IS IT A WATER SLIDE?!?!? [}][][}][][}][]


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 5, 2007)

Pen Holder???????[]


----------



## jcollazo (Mar 5, 2007)

Flux Capacitor!


----------



## Snazzypens (Mar 5, 2007)

a doozat for a thingymebob
Toni


----------



## LostintheWoods (Mar 5, 2007)

Can't remember what they called it, but I saw one once in an adult bookstore.


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 5, 2007)

I'll take a S.W.A.G....[:I]

It's a Spindle Adaptor, I.E.  1 1/4" - 8 tpi To 1" - 8 tpi...


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 5, 2007)

Almost reminds me of a vacuum chuck.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Mar 5, 2007)

Hint 1: It is a hand wheel.


Hint 2:
Eric, 

It's the Beall collet chuck with several collet's that I have.  The replacement from woodchips will run me $138.99 + tax, shipping, and handling.  I am ball parking $150.00  I don't think you will find a better deal anywhere else.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 5, 2007)

now its a must have tool.
next on my a long list.[^][][][]


----------



## NavyDiver (Mar 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />Hint 2:
> Eric,
> 
> It's the Beall collet chuck with several collet's that I have.  The replacement from woodchips will run me $138.99 + tax, shipping, and handling.  I am ball parking $150.00  I don't think you will find a better deal anywhere else.



Sold to the man in the Khaki shirt []


----------



## stevers (Mar 6, 2007)

You guys are hilarious, I was rolling at some of those guesses. "Flux capacitor",,,,"snow cone maker",,,,,,,"Espresso machine",,,,,,,,,,"A water slide", where did that one come from?
Cracked me up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NavyDiver (Mar 6, 2007)

So, Scott, when are you going to spill the beans?


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Mar 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />So, Scott, when are you going to spill the beans?



When I post a picture of what it goes to. []

There is also one small catch for the sale of the other item... [:0]

You have to help me unload the new one when you come to pick yours up. []


----------



## NavyDiver (Mar 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Fair enough []


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 6, 2007)

Is it big heavy and Gold?[]


----------



## huntersilver (Mar 6, 2007)

centrifuge componet for Iranian reactor?


----------



## Probie (Mar 6, 2007)

I know ... it's an adapter for the fitzer valve... no wait... it's a canooter valve


----------



## NavyDiver (Mar 12, 2007)

Scott,
Did you pick it up today?


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />Scott,
> Did you pick it up today?



Yes I did!  I will take a picture and post it as soon as I get a stand built for it.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Mar 18, 2007)

Here it is!!!

It is a hand wheel that attaches to this:





A little closer picture:





As you can see I already have my replacement Beall installed.  I think I am really going to enjoy this baby! []


----------



## NavyDiver (Mar 18, 2007)

Scott, great job with the table.


----------

